# Presidenta ou Presidente



## Bastoune

Olá !

No Brasil, tem duas candidatas, mulheres, pela presidência do país.  Atualmente estamos ouvindo muito a palavra "president*a* " para descrever uma mulher que seria chefe do governo brasileiro.

Porém, embora eu sei que a palavra "presidenta" existe em espanhol latinoamericano (mas não existe na Espanha), quero saber se a palavra "presidenta" em português é uma invenção brasileira ou se realmente existe na língua portuguesa.

Achava sempre que "presidente" seria uma palavra invariável, não é ?


Obrigado pela ajuda de todo mundo.


----------



## Nanon

Bastoune, parece que os dicionários reconhecem o direito das mulheres de presidirem :

Priberam (Portugal):


> *presidenta*
> (feminino de _presidente_)
> _s. f._
> 1. Mulher que preside.
> 2. Esposa de um presidente.


Aurélio (Brasil):


> Significado de *Presidenta*
> s.f. Mulher que exerce função de presidente.


----------



## Alentugano

A minha opinião: presidenta soa mal, aquele "a" no final é muito forçado e desnecessário. Vejam bem, as palavras terminadas em "e", sempre foram de género variável na língua portuguesa, portanto não vejo necessidade de torná-la mais feminina. Senão teríamos de começar também a escrever _dirigent*a*_, _gerent*a, *consulent*a, *ouvint*a,* etc._


----------



## Vanda

Gente, como saiu do âmbito linguístico e caiu em discussão política, deletei tudo. Essa discussão, se quiserem, é pra ser feita no_ Caf_é em tom de cordialidade.


----------



## Vanda

Talvez vocês se interessem a ler alguns artigos sobre o ''machismo'' na língua.

machismo na língua

os avós e o machismo

nossa língua não é machista

Nota: Cada tentativa de acabar com os mal-entendidos tem gerado mais mal-entendidos. Por isso, por enquanto, vou fechar esta discussão até a poeira baixar. Depois do cafezinho com pão de queijo quentinho, reabro-a.


----------



## marta12

A propósito de «Presidenta»...
Eu aprendi que o feminino de embaixador era embaixatriz e agora é embaixadora, por embaixatriz ser a mulher do embaixador.
Embaixadora era uma palavra que não existia. Por isso, os cargos têm de passar  a ter diferentes femininos.


----------



## anaczz

Pois é, Martinha, sinal dos tempos! 
Mas presidenta também poderia ser a esposa do presidente, embora eu nunca tenha visto esse uso, a não ser na galhofa.


----------



## marta12

Felizmente, Ana.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Does "assistente" resemble "paciente"?
Does one say "a assistente", if she's female?


----------



## Johannes

_Does one say "a assistente", if she's female? _
Yes, one does.


----------



## englishmania

I agree with everything except for "president*a*". It still hurts my ears.


----------



## Audie

englishmania said:


> I agree with everything except for "president*a*". It still hurts my ears.


Mine too. E quando a gente pensa nas rimas...


anaczz said:


> Mas "presidenta" faz parte do idioma e é uma palavra correta. Pacienta não existe...


Sem querer entrar no tema "correto" ou "incorreto", que geralmente leva a discussões infindáveis e tira o fio do rumo, o "princípio" que se aplica à formação de '_presidenta_' não pode ser aplicado a uma suposta '_pacienta_'?


----------



## anaczz

Poder, pode, é claro, mas não o foi até o momento. Presidenta já é, e era antes da atual presidenta escolhê-lo, um termo dicionarizado.
Se formos ver o que, possivelmente, leva alguém a preferir presidenta, embaixadora, etc. é, como lembrou a Marta, o fato de que as formas femininas tradicionais sempre foram utilizadas para indicar a esposa do detentor do cargo, uma vez que eram raras as mulheres que chegavam a esses cargos e funções. É uma questão de marcar posição, diferenciar.
Por outro lado, nunca se chamou "a paciente" à esposa do paciente...


----------



## Istriano

Eu só falo *presidenta*, que também é a forma normal em espanhol. 
Não sei porque os portugueses não gostam do nosso uso da palavra _presidenta_,
eles usam _ajudanta _e eu respeito o uso deles.


----------



## Carfer

Istriano said:


> Eu só falo *presidenta*, que também é a forma normal em espanhol.
> Não sei porque os portugueses não gostam do nosso uso da palavra _presidenta_,
> eles usam _ajudanta _e eu respeito o uso deles.


 
Usamos '_ajudanta_'? Acho que não, ou melhor, é possível que haja por aí quem diga, da mesma maneira que ainda hoje alguém me disse que tinha tido uma _'bombalgia_' em vez duma _'lombalgia'. _
A feminização de algumas palavras é inevitável e, por princípio não tenho nada contra. Posso dar nota do que uso quando tenho de me confrontar com situações em que a titular dum cargo tradicionalmente masculino é agora uma mulher: digo 'a Senhora _Juiz/Juíza'_ (aqui a hesitação entre uma e outra forma ainda é grande, escrevo mais a primeira mas a boca foge-me mais para a segunda) e _'a Senhora Presidente'_ (sem qualquer hesitação). A minha propensão é para entender que termos que não são obviamente masculinos (por não terminarem em '_o_', '_or_', por exemplo) dispensam feminização (presidente, assistente, etc.). Aliás, penso mesmo que a ausência de marcas de género nas palavras pode facilitar e ser mais consentânea com a igualdade.


----------



## Istriano

Ficamos com:


*presidenta *em português brasileiro, espanhol , galego, e catalão
*presidente *em português luso (e às vezes em português brasileiro)

Que a voz de Dilma seja respeitada. 
Parece que os que não votaram nela, a chamam de presidente, só pra contrariar. 

PRESIDENTA


> _n substantivo feminino _
> 1    mulher que se elege para a presidência de um país
> _Ex.: a p. da Nicarágua_
> 2    mulher que exerce o cargo de presidente de uma instituição
> _Ex.: a p. da Academia de Letras_
> 3    mulher que preside (algo)
> _Ex.: a p. da sessão do congresso_
> 4    Estatística: pouco usado.
> _esposa do presidente_
> 
> Etimologia: fem. de _presidente_; ver sed(i)-


(Dicionário Houaiss)

A forma feminina de _presidente_, segundo o dicionário Houaiss: 





> _fem.: presidenta (mas a presidente tb. é us.)_


----------



## marta12

Eu acho lindo «presidenta», mesmo que ainda não existisse .
E não Carfer, não é mais consentâneo com a igualdade.
Este tipo de palavras usaram-se sempre no masculino, exactamente por não haver igualdade, exactamemente por as mulheres ainda não terem chegado a esses postos, ou profissões. Agora já lá estão, já la chegaram.
A língua é dinâmica e tem de se adaptar há mudança dos tempos.


----------



## Carfer

marta12 said:


> Eu acho lindo «presidenta», mesmo que ainda não existisse .
> E não Carfer, não é mais consentâneo com a igualdade.
> Este tipo de palavras usaram-se sempre no masculino, exactamente por não haver igualdade, exactamemente por as mulheres ainda não terem chegado a esses postos, ou profissões. Agora já lá estão, já la chegaram.
> A língua é dinâmica e tem de se adaptar há mudança dos tempos.


 
Quanto à dinâmica, obviamente, concordo (e se não concordasse também não adiantava nada, que felizmente não tenho poder para impedir a mudança). 
Quanto ao resto, talvez me deva explicar. Num contexto verdadeiramente igualitário, quando penso numa função não deverei ter de estar a ponderar ou a expressar se quem a exerce é homem ou mulher (ou outra coisa qualquer, branco, preto, hetero ou homossexual ou o que mais vos ocorra que costume ser usado para qualificar - e discriminar - as pessoas). Juiz é juiz, presidente é presidente, independentemente do género de quem exerce a função. Tem aquela fatia de autoridade do Estado, a responsabilidade e a competência que a sociedade entendeu atribuir a esse cargo. O que é que se ganha, pois, com a discriminação/explicitação do género do seu titular? Acrescenta-lhe alguma coisa? Aliás, há muitos séculos que inúmeros cargos públicos são designados por palavras que têm uma forma masculina e outra feminina. Foi por isso que as sociedades de então foram mais igualitárias?
Não tenho nenhuma certeza nem nenhuma opinião firme sobre isto. As palavras, afinal, são véus que cobrem ou encobrem a realidade. A igualdade não depende das palavras, mas quando são elas quem logo distingue, o caminho para a igualdade parece-me um pouco mais difícil e complicado.


----------



## marta12

Bem, não me vou alargar muito sobre o assunto.
Mas não são as palavras que trazem ou não a igualdade. A igualdade vem com a chegada das mulheres a esses cargos e profissões que anterirmente eram, quase exclusivamente, ocupados por homens.
As designações só têm é de acompanhar essa mudança.
A explicitação do género talvez não acrescente nada, Carfer, mas sublinha e penso que os homens, mais do que as mulheres, ainda necessitam desse sublinhamento e dessa mudança.


----------



## Audie

Que me perdoem meus estimadíssimos irmãos lusos que adotam este vocábulo, '_ajudanta_' é ainda pior que '_presidenta_'. 
Mas, pela lógica dos que lutam para que seja adotada exclusivamente a forma '_presidenta_', as assessoras femininas da chefe (_chefa_?) do Executivo brasileiro necessariamente têm que ser tratadas por '_ajudantas_' (se existir tal função com este nome). Ou não? Não estou sendo irônica.


Istriano said:


> Que a voz de Dilma seja respeitada.
> Parece que os que não votaram nela, a chamam de presidente, só pra contrariar.


Não parece ser implicância da oposição. A equipe da presidente eleita é que parece que deseja que todos só se refiram a ela de uma só forma, quando existem duas formas aceitas. É uma tentativa tão forçada que a própria Dilma já esqueceu disso em entrevistas e se referiu a si mesma como '_presidente_'.

A crítica (a inteligente, ao menos) que se faz não é à criação de palavras para designar uma ocupante (_ocupanta_?) feminina num cargo. Isso é justo. Mas à tentativa, neste caso, de condenar os termos que são usados para definir tanto o masculino quanto o feminino. Já existe uma coisa para os dois. Por que o feminino tem que ter uma só para ele?
'_Presidenta_' soa mal (pra mim e muitos) e não é de hoje. Sempre que alguma mulher ocupava o cargo de presidente em qualquer instituição e alguém a ela se referia como presidenta, ouvia-se muita risadagem. Talvez com a imposição do termo e a conseqüente ampliação do seu uso as pessoas passem a não achá-lo tão horrível, eu inclusive.

@Carfer, você bem sabe como eu destesto profundamente ter que concordar com você. Mas subscrevo quase por inteiro o seu texto.


----------



## englishmania

É uma questão de como as palavras nos soam, é verdade. "Presidenta" soa-me muito mal, mas é pelo facto de não a ouvir/usar. De qualquer maneira, não julgo muito importante alterar as palavras terminadas em -e, que são, por assim dizer, neutras, e servem para ambos os sexos. Mesmo os adjectivos terminados em -e têm as mesmas características, como _inteligente_, _diferente_, _competente_. 
Em relação a "juiz", acho que soaria bem "juíza".

Deixem-me só acrescentar que, há uns tempos, ouvi um renomeado radialista afirmar que a sua filha é músico, o que me deixou perplexa. Não que se costume empregar muito a palavra música para designar quem toca, optando-se por outras expressões, mas acho que a filha dele tem todo o direito ao feminino da palavra, já que existem ambos os géneros.




Audierunt said:


> duas formas aceitas.


Cá está mais um caso em que nós, portugueses, empregaríamos sempre aceites, sem variação de género hehe.


----------



## anaczz

englishmania said:


> É uma questão de como as palavras nos soam, é verdade.
> Cá está mais um caso em que nós, portugueses, empregaríamos sempre aceites, sem variação de género hehe.


Está aí uma a que custei muito acostumar-me! Soava-me muito mal.
(Pior que "aceite", e "encarregue", só "inclusivamente")


----------



## Istriano

O interessante é os jornalistas nacionais terem sempre chamado a presidenta chilena (e a argentina) de ''presidenta'', mas só agora eles vêm com essa ''duvida'': como vamos chamar Dilma: _de presidente ou de presidenta?
_


----------



## Nuno Tomás

Honestamente, em Portugal, nunca ouvi a palavra presidenta.

No entanto, em relação ao novo acordo ortográfico não sei se é possível mas duvido.

Que eu saiba palavras acabadas em "e" normalmente não têm versão no feminino terminando em "a"


----------



## anaczz

Não se trata da reforma ortográfica, Nuno. A palavra presidenta consta dos Vocabulários Ortográficos da Língua Portuguesa (VOLP) brasileiro e português, e já constava antes do último acordo.


----------



## Nuno Tomás

Ok, até pode existir.

Mas sempre conheci como "...a presidente" ou "...o presidente".

Vivendo e aprendendo.


----------



## Audie

Istriano said:


> O interessante é os jornalistas nacionais terem sempre chamado a presidenta chilena (e a argentina) de ''presidenta'', mas só agora eles vêm com essa ''duvida'': como vamos chamar Dilma: _de presidente ou de presidenta?_


Aí eu concordo com você. Quem já usava o '_presidenta_' não tem por que não usá-lo agora. Mas eu "gugle(e)i" "_presidente chilena_" e obtive respostas dos "maiores" jornais brasileiros. 
Curiosamente estava lá também, com "presidente chilena", um portal de um partido da base aliada. 
Por outro lado, há ao menos um jornalista, de quem não se pode dizer que apóia o partido da presidente, que usa as duas formas.


----------



## Vanda

Conforme muitos já apontaram, nossos dicionários respeitados já traziam _presidenta _como _mulher que preside_ muito antes de o Brasil sonhar em ter uma presidenta (não importa o partido, aqui, o que está em jogo é a legitimidade da palavra; _legitimíssima_ sem dúvida).


----------



## Marko Ramius

Sem qualquer conotação política, eu penso que a expressão correta deveria ser a mesma utilizada pela nossa Polícia Militar e pelas Forças Armadas: o titulo não tem gênero. Por exemplo: A sargento Maria, a coronel Ana, a major Silvia, etc. Acho que seria perfeitamente adequado usar A presidente.


----------



## Macunaíma

Essa de presidenta veio mais como uma forçação de barra. Ninguém parece ter dado muita bola e, espontaneamente, a maioria diz é a presidente mesmo. Aliás, um caso engraçado é que a Marta Suplicy, vice-presidente da mesa do Senado (a mesa tem a função burocrática de presidir sessões e pôr votações em pauta), durante uma sessão, abordou o Presidente da mesa, José Sarney (vulgo Nosferatu), em microfone aberto e pediu para ele chamar a Dilmão de Presidenta. O Nosferatu disse que ia usar a forma sobrecomum mesmo e até veio com uma explicação pedante de que os franceses blá blá blá (ele é imorredor da Academia Brasileira de Letras). Daí a alguns minutos a Marta deixou escapar um "a presidente". Então vocês vejam bem como a coisa é forçada goela abaixo por puxa-sacos. Presidenta é muito feio...


----------



## Vanda

Já disse: vamos deixar a política de lado, senão vou fechar o tópico de novo!


----------



## Macunaíma

Eu não falei de política, falei de puxa-sacos.


----------



## Istriano

_Presidente _ou _presidenta _é como _vitrine _ou _vitrina_, _nuance _ou _nuança_, _madame _ou _madama_, _Liliane _ou _Liliana_,
deve haver muitos casos assim. O Aurélio nem registra formas _vitrine _ou _nuance_.

É meio sem nexo dizer: _presidenta _é feio, _vitrina _é feio, _nuança _é feio, _Liliana _é feio...só por preferir formas em -e.


----------



## Macunaíma

Mas achar uma coisa feia ou bonita não obedece nexo mesmo. Acho que o sentimento de feiúra em relação à palavra presidenta vem do fato de quase ninguém ter ouvido isso antes. Aliás, não é segredo nenhum que a decisão de usar presidenta em vez de presidente foi tomada pelo João Santana, chefe da equipe de marketing da campanha da Dilma, para reforçar o fato de ela ser mulher. Ninguém começou a chamar a Dilma presidenta assim por acaso, como bem mostra o caso da Marta Suplicy que eu citei, bastante noticiado na época. Mas quem sabe um dia a gente não se acostume? A gente se acostuma com cada coisa que isso aí é fichinha. Afinal, a gente não diz governanta? Teoricamente, a gente poderia até dizer presidedeira .


----------



## Audie

Como disse antes, já tinha ouvido. Mas sempre vinha da boca daquele tipo  que tenta disfarçar a pouca instrução com palavras "difíceis", chegando  a inventá-las, pra ver se o discurso fica mais bonito. Daí o riso e a  repugnância ao termo, nada diretamente relacionado a ideologias. 
Macu, depois desse '_presidedeira_', tua carreira de marketeiro é promissora, pelo menos para as candidatas feministas, que com essa coisa de '_enta_' mostram que têm um gosto meio duvidoso...

Sem querer desviar a discussão, o Aurélio não ter '_vitrine_' é de espantar! Não lembro de se usar '_vitrina_' no Brasil.


----------



## Istriano

Diz-se_ infanta, governanta, almiranta_ e também em Portugal: _ajudanta_. 
Além de _presidente/presidenta, _também há _(contra)parente/(contra)parenta.

_Brincadeiras de mal gosto já chega. Se trata de nossa presidenta, e não de uma jumenta.


----------



## marta12

A maioria dos cargos políticos, militares e e empresariais são do sexo masculino e, ou neutro. Neste último caso costuma-se pôr o artigo para diferenciar o sexo.

Ora isto só acontece, porque em todos estes cargos eram só os homens que tinham acesso a eles. Neste momento já há mulheres que conseguiram chegar ao topo das carreira e dos cargos. Por isso não vejo motivo para as palavras continuarem a serem masculinas ou neutras.
Muda-se tanta coisa na nossa língua, vide o acordo ortográfico que não vejo nenhum problema em se mudarem as palavras para o feminino.
É, como costume, só uma questão de hábito. Soa mal presidenta? soa é verdade, mas só porque não estamos habituados. Comecem a usá-la e passa a soar bem.

Tenho muita pena, mas neste tipo de discussões, troca de ideias, é melhor não camuflar que estamos a falar de sexismo, goste-se ou não.


----------



## uchi.m

Mudar o gênero gramatical da palavra é pura questão ideológica.

Se forem mudar o de _presidente_, então que pelo menos mudem de _estudante _também, pois estudantes do sexo feminino já temos há muito mais tempo do que presidente do sexo feminino. Assim, mantém-se o mesmo rigor ideológico para todas as palavras, não só para _presidente_, a não ser que esta palavra tenha que ter _também _regalias gramaticais.

Ou _doente_, que seja. _Jumenta_, não


----------



## marta12

O sexismo é pura ideologia, qual é a dúvida Uchi?

Estamos a falar de mudar o género gramatical de cargos e não de nomes comuns, o que é bem diferente.

Quando aprendi os géneros em Portugal, o feminino de embaixador era embaixatriz. A partir de certa altura, não sei bem quando, resolveu-se que embaixatriz era a mulhar do embaixador e o feminino  do cargo passou a ser embaixadora.
Porque não o resto dos cargos? Qual é a diferença?


----------



## Maria Leopoldina

A própria Dilma, que é uma mulher instruída, refere-se a si mesma como "presidente". Portanto, além de achar o termo mais elegante, concordo com ela.


----------



## Istriano

_Presidente _vira _presidenta_, _chefe _vira _chefia _

em italiano: _una medico, una modella_
em espanhol:_ una médico/a, una modelo_
em português: _uma médica, uma modelo _


----------



## Macunaíma

Estamos misturando alhos com bugalhos. Aqui se está falando de um adjetivo formado por um particípio presente. Esses adjetivos são sobrecomuns de gênero; mesmo quando existe uma versão declinada, pode-se usar o neutro, e, no caso de presidenta, foi modificado por um *marqueteiro *para atender uma agenda e hoje claramente só é usado por puxa-sacos. Não me espanta a informação da Maria Leopoldina de que a própria Dilma não se refira a si mesma como presidenta, uma vez que ela já demonstrou em outras ocasiões não ter muita paciência para bajuladores.


----------



## Istriano

Quem mente é presidente. Dilma não.


----------



## Istriano

_Presidenta, ajudanta, farsanta, governanta _e _infanta_. Todas essas palavras estão no Aurélio e no VOLP. Elas existem e não adianta dizer que não, estão registradas e ponto.


----------



## uchi.m

Istriano said:


> _Presidenta, ajudanta, farsanta, governanta _e _infanta_. Todas essas palavras estão no Aurélio e no VOLP. Elas existem e não adianta dizer que não, estão registradas e ponto.


Tá bão


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Istriano said:


> _Presidenta, ajudanta, farsanta, governanta _e _infanta_. Todas essas palavras estão no Aurélio e no VOLP.  Elas existem e não adianta dizer que não, estão registradas e  ponto.


E, embora registradas seja lá onde for, a maioria dessas formas são  percebidas como bizarramente malformadas por quase todos os falantes da língua. Ponto.


Um tempo atrás o Jô teve a seguinte conversa com um convidado do seu programa:

*Jô:* E o que você acha dessa história de "presidenta"?
*Convidado:* Ah, "presidenta" é muito estranho, né? Você diz "a minha gerente" ou você diz "a minha gerenta"?
*Jô:* Depende. Se for feia, é gerenta...

De modo que, inspirado pelo raciocínio do Jô, acho que _president*a *_pode ser mais do que adequado.


----------



## Carfer

marta12 said:


> A maioria dos cargos políticos, militares e e empresariais são do sexo masculino e, ou neutro. Neste último caso costuma-se pôr o artigo para diferenciar o sexo.
> 
> Ora isto só acontece, porque em todos estes cargos eram só os homens que tinham acesso a eles. Neste momento já há mulheres que conseguiram chegar ao topo das carreira e dos cargos. Por isso não vejo motivo para as palavras continuarem a serem masculinas ou neutras.
> Muda-se tanta coisa na nossa língua, vide o acordo ortográfico que não vejo nenhum problema em se mudarem as palavras para o feminino.
> É, como costume, só uma questão de hábito. Soa mal presidenta? soa é verdade, mas só porque não estamos habituados. Comecem a usá-la e passa a soar bem.
> 
> Tenho muita pena, mas neste tipo de discussões, troca de ideias, é melhor não camuflar que estamos a falar de sexismo, goste-se ou não.



Concordo em absoluto. A discusão é puramente política. _'Presidente_' ou _'Presidenta' _não é uma questão linguística, é uma questão política. Não obstante e sublinhando sempre que sou a favor, sem qualquer reserva, de que as palavras não sirvam para obscurecer ou ocultar o papel da mulher e o reconhecimento da sua absoluta igualdade política e social, já me tenho perguntado se a feminização de alguns termos não conduz a um efeito contrário, isto é, se o princípio da igualdade não seria melhor expresso e garantido pela invariabilidade da palavra, na medida em que deixa claro que é completamente indiferente o género de quem exerce a função. Além de que, evidentemente, o artigo definido deveria ser suficiente para marcar o género. Mas, como digo, propendo para a diferenciação. Ainda estamos numa fase de afirmação, em que o papel da mulher precisa de visibilidade e reconhecimento explícito (cá venho eu, mais uma vez, acrescentar um argumento puramente político à discussão).


----------



## Ariel Knightly

marta12 said:
			
		

> A maioria dos cargos políticos, militares e e empresariais são do sexo  masculino e, ou neutro. Neste último caso costuma-se pôr o artigo para  diferenciar o sexo.
> 
> Ora isto só acontece, porque em todos estes cargos eram só os homens que  tinham acesso a eles. Neste momento já há mulheres que conseguiram  chegar ao topo das carreira e dos cargos. Por isso *(1)* *não vejo motivo para  as palavras continuarem a serem masculinas ou neutras*.
> *(2) Muda-se tanta coisa na nossa língua, vide o acordo ortográfico* *(3) que não  vejo nenhum problema em se mudarem as palavras para o feminino.*
> *(4) É, como costume, só uma questão de hábito*. Soa mal presidenta? soa é  verdade, mas só porque não estamos habituados. Comecem a usá-la e passa a  soar bem.
> 
> Tenho muita pena, mas neste tipo de discussões, troca de ideias, *(5) é  melhor não camuflar que estamos a falar de sexismo*, goste-se ou não.





Carfer said:


> Concordo em absoluto. *(6)* *A discusão é puramente política*.* 'Presidente' ou 'Presidenta' não é uma questão linguística*,  é uma questão política. Não obstante e sublinhando sempre que sou a  favor, sem qualquer reserva, de que as palavras não sirvam para  obscurecer ou ocultar o papel da mulher e o reconhecimento da sua  absoluta igualdade política e social, já me tenho perguntado se a  feminização de alguns termos não conduz a um efeito contrário, isto é,  se o princípio da igualdade não seria melhor expresso e garantido pela  invariabilidade da palavra, na medida em que deixa claro que é  completamente indiferente o género de quem exerce a função. Além de que,  evidentemente, o artigo definido deveria ser suficiente para marcar o  género. Mas, como digo, propendo para a diferenciação. Ainda estamos  numa fase de afirmação, em que o papel da mulher precisa de visibilidade  e reconhecimento explícito (cá venho eu, mais uma vez, acrescentar um  argumento puramente político à discussão).



*(1)* Mas a palavra _presidente _não  tem qualquer morfema de masculino. Essa marca, a princípio, só vem no  artigo que precede a palavra - ou no próprio sentido da palavra, o que  não é mais nossa realidade. 
*(2)* A reforma ortográfica não é exatamente uma mudança na língua, e sim na forma de registrá-la por escrito oficialmente. 
*(3)*  Não acho que existam leis te impedindo de inventar palavras. Se você  tiver consciência do estranhamento com que as pessoas vão receber algo  que rompe com os padrões já estabelecidos, por que não?
*(4)* Nisso eu concordo com você; é uma questão de hábito. O fato de ser prática padrão dizer e escrever tanto _o presidente_ quanto _a presidente_ não quer dizer que o sistema impossibilite outras formas como _a presidenta_. Isso só não é a norma.
*(5)* Eu já acho _presidenta _uma forma muito mais sexista do que _presidente_, que sequer tem marca de gênero. 
*(6)* Você acha?...


----------



## Istriano

Ariel Knightly said:


> (2) A reforma ortográfica não é exatamente uma mudança na língua


Por agora.



http://www.ciberduvidas.pt/controversias.php?rid=2383



> No português europeu, duas palavras como _nação _e _fracção _soam diferentemente, pelas consoantes iniciais, decerto, mas também porque o primeiro «a» de _nação _soa fechado (como o «a» carioca no final de «casa») e o de _fracção _soa  aberto. Ora bem, essa abertura é indicada por aquele «c» mudo. Existem  actualmente (a informação é de Francisco Valada) cerca de 3.000 palavras  em que esse «a» é fechado (_ligação_, _ocupação_) e 45 em que é aberto (_distracção_, _redacção_).  Se o «c» desaparecer da escrita, nós, os que conhecemos bem a língua,  saberemos onde fechar e onde abrir. Mas a próxima geração encontrará já  dificuldade, e a seguinte ainda mais. Muito provável é que, lentamente,  esse «a» pretónico, hoje aberto, passe a fechar-se, como é geral  tendência do português europeu, onde a redução do vocalismo é associado  com «cultura» e pertença à elite, e como, para cúmulo, chega a acontecer  onde articulamos o «c» e o «p» (_bactéria_, _factual_, _capcioso_), o que é um aviso eloquente para agirmos com redobradas cautelas.


----------



## marta12

> *(5)* Eu já acho _presidenta _uma forma muito mais sexista do que _presidente_, que sequer tem marca de gênero.



Mas  porque é que não há-de ter marca de género? 
Todos os conservadores,  homens  ou mulheres, acham que a afirmação da mulher é ser sexista, isso  já vem desde os princípios do séc.XX, o que é incrível se pensarmos que  já lá vão 100 anos.



> Ainda estamos  numa fase de afirmação, em que o papel da mulher precisa   de visibilidade  e reconhecimento explícito (cá venho eu, mais uma vez,   acrescentar um  argumento puramente político à discussão)



Pois estamos, Carfer e ainda estaremos durante muito tempo, pelo menos em Portugal.


----------



## uchi.m

marta12 said:


> Mas  porque é que não há-de ter marca de género?


A palavra _presidente _por si só já diz o que a pessoa é, e o marcador de gênero que, embora tivesse que ser gramatical, já agora também tem que ser politicamente real, é o _a_. A presidenta é um exagero sem necessidade. Pleonasmo morfológico.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

marta12 said:


> Mas  porque é que não há-de ter marca de género?


Não sei se a gente precisa buscar uma razão. Isso é só um fato; é prática padrão não marcar o gênero nesse tipo de palavra. Agora, com certeza, como os fatos mudam, o que hoje consideramos estranho amanhã talvez achemos normal.



			
				uchi.m said:
			
		

> A palavra _presidente _por si só já diz o que a pessoa é, e o  marcador de gênero que, embora tivesse que ser gramatical, já agora  também tem que ser politicamente real, é o _a_. A presidenta é um exagero sem necessidade. Pleonasmo morfológico.


Embora essa história de _presidenta _me incomode um pouco também, acho que esse seu argumento não é muito válido. Afinal, a norma dos falantes cultos marca o plural duas vezes em _o*s* presidente*s*_; e a forma popular sem o segundo morfema de plural é que normalmente recebe valoração negativa.


----------



## uchi.m

Ariel Knightly said:


> Embora essa história de _presidenta _me incomode um pouco também, acho que esse seu argumento não é muito válido. Afinal, a norma dos falantes cultos marca o plural duas vezes em _o*s* presidente*s*_; e a forma popular sem o segundo morfema de plural é que normalmente recebe valoração negativa.


Mas e no caso do marcador de gênero? Todos os sobrecomuns/ comum-de-dois são marcados no artigo...


----------



## Carfer

Ariel Knightly said:


> Não sei se a gente precisa buscar uma razão. Isso é só um fato; é prática padrão não marcar o gênero nesse tipo de palavra. Agora, com certeza, como os fatos mudam, o que hoje consideramos estranho amanhã talvez achemos normal.



Ora nem mais. A questão é que como nem toda a gente reconhece os factos ao mesmo tempo, há quem já ache o facto normal e outros que demorarão mais tempo a lá chegar.


----------



## Vanda

Istriano said:


> _Presidenta, ajudanta, farsanta, governanta _e _infanta_. Todas essas palavras estão no Aurélio e no VOLP. Elas existem e não adianta dizer que não, estão registradas e ponto.






Carfer said:


> Concordo em absoluto. A discusão é puramente política. _'Presidente_' ou _'Presidenta' _não é uma questão linguística, é uma questão política. Não obstante e sublinhando sempre que sou a favor, sem qualquer reserva, de que as palavras não sirvam para obscurecer ou ocultar o papel da mulher e o reconhecimento da sua absoluta igualdade política e social, já me tenho perguntado se a feminização de alguns termos não conduz a um efeito contrário, isto é, se o princípio da igualdade não seria melhor expresso e garantido pela invariabilidade da palavra, na medida em que deixa claro que é completamente indiferente o género de quem exerce a função. Além de que, evidentemente, o artigo definido deveria ser suficiente para marcar o género. Mas, como digo, propendo para a diferenciação. Ainda estamos numa fase de afirmação, em que o papel da mulher precisa de visibilidade e reconhecimento explícito (cá venho eu, mais uma vez, acrescentar um argumento puramente político à discussão).



Aqui no Brasil, totalmente política, Carfer. Quase que 100% das pessoas que vejo rilharem os dentes para a palavra presidenta estão pensando em conotação política e não na linguística (mesmo porque a linguística já defende presidenta desde 1890 (mais ou menos).

Acho que já referi este artigo, mas lá vai de novo.


> Sim, a lei federal 2.749, de 1956, do senador Mozart Lago (1889-1974),  determina o uso oficial da forma feminina para designar cargos públicos  ocupados por mulheres. Era letra morta. Até o país escolher sua primeira  mulher à Presidência da República.





> - O uso é o senhor da língua. Vejamos como, daqui a alguns anos, as  pessoas se referirão a esse cargo quando ocupado por uma mulher.
> Os limites de uso seguem, muitas vezes, interesses específicos. Há  "soldada", "sargenta", "coronela", "capitã" e "generala". Mas o  Exército, ele mesmo, evita adotá-las.
> "Presidenta" parece sofrer outra ordem de influências. Embora as  variações sejam aceitas, o tipo de adoção de cada uma parece dividir  intuições e usos - não tanto no campo da morfologia, mas no da semântica  e até da ideologia. O professor Módolo concorda que a forma  "presidenta" é a preferida por quem a simbologia de uma mulher no poder é  fato relevante, talvez até orgulho.


http://revistalingua.uol.com.br/textos/62/artigo248988-1.asp


----------



## Outsider

marta12 said:


> Mas  porque é que não há-de ter marca de género?
> Todos os conservadores,  homens  ou mulheres, acham que a afirmação da mulher é ser sexista, isso  já vem desde os princípios do séc.XX, o que é incrível se pensarmos que  já lá vão 100 anos.


Sexista ou não, marcar o feminino é o normal em português. Mas também há algumas palavras que não variam com o género (como "gerente" e "chefe"). Sempre considerei "presidente" uma dessas palavras. Como o Ariel notou acima, os substantivos e adjetivos terminados em -_ente_, formados a partir do antigo particípio presente (no latim terminado em -_entis_), são praticamente todos invariáveis (comuns de dois, etc.) em português.

Ao mesmo tempo não se pode negar que há um movimento que defende que se passe a usar o feminino "presidenta" para "presidente", como é comum em espanhol, ao ponto de esta variante já estar registada nos dicionários. Se esse movimento se popularizar, esta exceção à regra de que as palavras em -_ente_ são invariáveis pode passar a ser a nova norma. O futuro o dirá. Por outro lado, o facto de uma palavra estar no dicionário significa apenas que se _pode_ usá-la, não que se tem de usá-la. Pessoalmente, prefiro "presidente".


----------



## Vanda

Não é exceção, OUt. Temos gerenta, por exemplo, no feminino.


----------



## Outsider

Duas andorinhas não fazem a Primavera. A grande maioria dos substantivos e adjetivos em -_ente_ continuam a ser invariáveis. 

Posso acrescentar que não tenho nada contra a feminização dos nomes das profissões em geral. Por exemplo, aceitaria perfeitamente que nas forças armadas se usassem "soldada" e "capitã" para as militares do sexo feminino...


----------



## brunaa

Eu nunca ouvi a expressão gerenta! O que diferencia é o artigo 'a' gerente.

Da mesma forma, aprendi que presidente também não flexionaria o gênero, e o correto seria 'a' presidente. Me surpreendi a primeira vez que ouvi 'presidenta'.

Mas a língua é viva, e sofre modificações. No entanto continuo não alterando as terminações 'ente'.


----------



## nihilum

brunaa said:


> Mas a língua é viva, e sofre modificações. No entanto continuo não alterando as terminações 'ente'.



Nem deveria, pois _terminações_ em -enta são para substantivos femininos, não para particípios presentes (cujas flexões em gênero, aliás, só variavam no plural neutro em latim).


----------



## Vanda

Acho tão engraçado quando vocês ficam bravos com as modificações da língua. Quando caíram os acentos diferenciais, mudaram os hifens, impuseram um monte de baboseira que não fez diferença nenhuma no entendimento do português lá e cá, não vi os brasileiros tão bravos! Na verdade, nem ficaram sabendo, os poucos que se manifestaram aqui, foram muito poucos. Agora, por causa da feminilização de algumas palavras, o pessoal fica tão passional que parece torcida de atleticano contra cruzeirense! Ôxe, comecem a espernear por causa das mudanças que o português fez desde que se separou do galego.... ou as mudanças que fizemos, desde que resolvemos incrementar o português europeu e acabamos mudando várias formas e palavras para sermos justos com a fossilização da língua, não é, não?


----------



## Istriano

> _Presidenta_ used to be "the president's wife", but there have been  several women presidents in Latin American republics, and in modern  usage the word means mainly a female president, with the meaning of "the  president's wife" being replaced by the phrase _primera dama_ (first lady). Some feel that _presidente_ can be treated as invariable, given that it ends in _-ente_, but others prefer to use a different feminine form.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gender...ith_grammatical_gender#Spanish_and_Portuguese


----------



## Carfer

Qual é o problema com _'Presidenta_'? Querem mandar as mulheres para a cozinha outra vez?
Por mim, volto ao que já disse: num mundo ideal, até preferiria um termo neutro como _'Presidente_'. Significaria que quando me referisse a quem detém a chefia do Estado não teria de estar a pensar se é homem ou mulher. Significaria que o desempenho de funções públicas seria tão indiferente ao género que não precisaríamos de as qualificar. Significaria, afinal, que tinhamos atingido a igualdade numa área onde a desigualdade não tem qualquer justificação. Mas num mundo real, em que a igualdade de direitos de todos os cidadãos causa engulhos a muita gente e em que as mulheres ainda precisam de se afirmar, marcar o género contribui para essa afirmação. As palavras também servem para isso, ou não?

P.S. A propósito da neutralidade das palavras e do comentário da Vanda, uma súbita explosão de gritaria entre os meus vizinhos, cuja vida está neste momento exclusivamente pendente de um jogo de futebol para o campeonato europeu (não deve ter sido golo, a gritaria não durou muito), fez-me lembrar a razão porque o Benfica (cujo equipamento é vermelho, para os que não sabem) foi sempre conhecido como 'os encarnados'. É que tivemos por cá uma ditadura a quem a palavra 'vermelho' punha os cabelos em pé e que, por isso, não podia permitir que o clube que à época tinha maior prestígio e adesão popular tivesse qualquer conotação, mesmo que longínqua, com os seus detestados adversários. As palavras não têm peso político? Ah, têm, têm! É por isso que entre _'presidente'_ e '_presidenta_' vai toda uma visão do mundo.


----------



## Vanda

Falou e disse, Carfer! Sobre o peso das palavras.... Este é o nosso resumo da ópera. (refiro-me aos brasileiros)


----------



## Alentugano

Vanda said:


> Falou e disse, Carfer! Sobre o peso das palavras.... Este é o nosso resumo da ópera. (refiro-me aos brasileiros)


Reconheço que pode ser uma questão de falta de hábito, mas president*a* soa esquisito, um esquisito assim a caminhar para brega!  (senhoras, por favor, não me crucifiquem!)


----------



## Carfer

Alentugano said:


> Reconheço que pode ser uma questão de falta de hábito, mas president*a* soa esquisito, um esquisito assim a caminhar para brega!  (senhoras, por favor, não me crucifiquem!)



A mim também, mas o que é que não parece esquisito enquanto é novo e não nos acostumamos? '_Directora'_, por exemplo, já não soa estranho a ninguém, mas há-de ter havido um tempo em que fazia franzir muita sobrancelha. _'Juíza'_, que em Portugal nem quarenta anos tem, também já não levanta grandes objecções. Quando apareceram as primeiras, num mundo só de homens, as objecções não se limitavam à palavra, havia até quem pusesse em causa a forma de julgar. Dizia-se que era diferente, e de algum modo era verdade, só que a diferença não implicava na realidade nenhum desvalor, trazia, isso sim, ao sistema sensibilidades novas até aí ausentes ou pouco presentes. O problema real é que, de repente, havia mulheres em posições de poder, a cortar-nos a palavra em audiência, a tomar decisões que nos contrariavam e que os nossos preconceitos de homens aceitavam mal (preconceitos esses, que, em boa verdade, nos tinham sido introduzidos em grande parte pelas nossas mãezinhas, responsáveis primeiras pela nossa educação, donde as mulheres também têm muita culpa na perpetuação do sistema e na sua própria situação, mas isso é outra conversa). E o problema actual é que elas já não se limitam ao seu tribunal, ao seu departamentozinho, mandam em países, são '_president*a*s' _e isso já fia muito mais fino. Acostumemo-nos, porque não há volta a dar-lhe.

P.S. Já agora poderia acrescentar duas reflexões que entretanto me ocorreram a respeito da última revisão do Dicionário da Real Academia Espanhola. 

Uma respeita à quantidade de novos termos, muitos deles de origem estrangeira, que lá não estavam, mas que a sociedade há muito adoptou sem que ninguém questionasse essa adopção. E a questão que me ponho é porque é que temos tanta facilidade em adoptar palavras novas, algumas das quais até poderiam ser substituídas com vantagem por palavras nativas, e temos tanta relutância com palavras como '_presidenta'.
_
A outra, para registar a introdução de duas novas entradas que me chamaram particularmente a atenção e que se relacionam como que estamos a discutir:
*
clitoriano, na*. [Adición de artículo]. ADJ. Perteneciente o relativo al clítoris. Estimulación clitoriana.

*clitoridiano, na.* [Adición de artículo]. ADJ. clitoriano. Zona clitoridiana.

 Escusado será dizer que '_peniano_' já lá estava há muito. O sexismo abunda até nos dicionários, os preconceitos e os tabús também se reflectem neles. O clitóris já chegou ao dicionário espanhol de referência, onde _'presidenta_' já constava. Lá chegaremos também.

E, de caminho, não tratando directamente da questão que aqui nos ocupa, mas porque está intimamente relacionado com a vida das palavras e com os neologismos, recomendo este artigo que o 'El País' de hoje publica http://elpais.com/elpais/2012/06/14/opinion/1339686607_300636.html sobre a linguagem das séries históricas da televisão. Se um soldado romano com uma lança e um relógio de pulso é um óbvio anacronismo, quantos de nós nos damos conta dos anacronismos da linguagem usada nessas séries?


----------



## Sedoso

Sendo assim haverá jovens e jovans.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Sedoso said:


> Sendo assim haverá jovens e jovans.


Ótimo!  Você conseguiu encontrar algo que soa tão ridículo quanto _presidenta_. Fico imaginando o que acontecerá quando a moda se espalhar para os adjetivos também.

_A presidenta estava impacienta com sua gerenta pouco inteligenta._


----------



## marta12

Acho espantoso como querem confundir cargos com quaisquer outros substantivos e, ou adjectivos!!!!!


----------



## Istriano

_A presidente _é que soa ridículo, soa como_ la médico _dos espanhóis.


----------



## Carfer

E '_primeira-ministra' _também provoca comichão?
E '_infanta' _? Lembro que o termo _'infante' _foi comum-de-dois durante muito tempo. Não deveriam insurgir-se contra ele os guardiões do templo? 
E _'encarregada de negócios' _(o posto diplomático). Pela mesma lógica, não deveria ser _'a encarregado de negócios'_? Então porque é que não é?
E porque é que se criou o feminino _'embaixadora_' quando já existia _'embaixatriz'_? Não terá sido porque se sentiu a necessidade de diferenciar o exercício efectivo do cargo da mera posição protocolar de mulher do embaixador?
E o que há contra_ 'capitaina' e 'capitoa', _que já foram correntes em português? Terão desaparecido por algum purismo linguístico, ou apenas porque caíram em desuso? E agora que já há mulheres nas forças armadas, que lhes vamos chamar? 'G_enerala' _e _'sargenta' _são ridículos por natureza, por algum mandamento da língua, ou porque os nossos preconceitos os vêem assim? E _'tenenta' _será desnecessário porque há palavras como _'aguardente' _que são femininas? (Atenção, o argumento não é meu).
Há alguma razão específica para os femininos '_arquitecta', 'adjunta', 'marinheira', 'chefa', 'deputada', 'advogada', _etc_.? _ 'A _arquitecto', 'a adjunto', 'a marinheiro', 'a chefe', 'a deputado', 'a advogado' _não deveriam ser os únicos termos admissíveis pela lógica dos que se opõem a _'presidenta'?
_Vamos lá, as palavras não são ridículas por si mesmas, nem imutáveis no tempo. Se a prática social impõe um uso, esse uso legitima-se. Transitoriamente, como tudo na vida, até que outra prática social imponha outro. A única razão para '_presidenta' -_ e apesar de única, razão bastante - é que, ao contrário do que sucedia, agora há mulheres nesse cargo. E a única razão para apoiarmos ou para nos opormos a esse uso, é a de gostarmos ou não desse facto, não será?


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Istriano said:


> _A presidente _é que soa ridículo, soa como_ la médico _dos espanhóis.


_*A* presidente_ soa tão natural quanto _*Ela* é inteligente*_. _*A* presidenta_ é tão bizarro/ridículo/artificial/ quanto _Ela é inteligenta_. _La médico_ não tem nada a ver com a história.

*Acho que ninguém se opõe ao fato de que existem e sempre existiram mulheres inteligentes...


----------



## nihilum

Ariel Knightly said:


> _*A* presidente_ soa tão natural quanto _*Ela* é inteligente*_. _*A* presidenta_ é tão bizarro/ridículo/artificial/ quanto _Ela é inteligenta_. _La médico_ não tem nada a ver com a história.
> 
> *Acho que ninguém se opõe ao fato de que existem e sempre existiram mulheres inteligentes...



Nem adjetivos têm a ver, não?


----------



## Ariel Knightly

nihilum said:


> Nem adjetivos têm a ver, não?


A questão é obviamente o sufixo, que não varia em gênero.

-- EDIT --

Só queria esclarecer que não duvido nada que daqui a 30 anos nós já estejamos achando muitíssimo natural o que hoje talvez a maioria de nós ainda perceba como sendo bizarro. Admito que por vezes existe uma necessidade extralinguística que encoraja alguns a marcarem o feminino até mesmo quando esse não poderia ser marcado*. Achei importante, contudo, salientar o fato de que essas invenções levam tempo para se estabelecer como "normais", o que às vezes nem chega a acontecer. Temos exemplos como _comedianta _e _farsanta_, que nunca vingaram, assim como exemplos do tipo _a governante vs a governanta_, que parecem significar coisas diferentes.

*Percebam que isso nada tem a ver com os nomes apresentados por Carfer, que de forma alguma violam quaisquer restrições linguísticas em virtude de uma necessidade extralinguística.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Estava aqui dando uma olhada na internet em outras discussões sobre esse mesmo assunto e descobri que o Napoleão Mendes de Almeida - cuja opinião não costumo levar em consideração, que fique claro - teria dito que a forma _president*a* _"chega a trazer um certo quê de pejorativo". Achei interessante essa colocação porque, de fato, já presenciei uma situação em que a palavra _parent*a* _foi utilizada com certa hostilidade para se referir a um desafeto. Esse mesmo falante em outras ocasiões diria _a minha parent*e*_; mas nesse caso, ao falar da parente de outra pessoa, disse _aquela sua parent*a*_, em tom sarcástico. No _post _46 também contei a história do Jô, que ao ser perguntado sobre o assunto, disse que só diria _gerent*a* _se a gerente em questão fosse feia. É como se o ridículo da palavra se transferisse para o indivíduo que se pretende ridicularizar.


----------



## machadinho

Istriano said:


> _A presidente _é que soa ridículo, soa como_ la médico _dos espanhóis.


 A vidente, a adolescente, a agente também soam ridículo.


----------



## Carfer

Ariel Knightly said:


> Estava aqui dando uma olhada na internet em outras discussões sobre esse mesmo assunto e descobri que o Napoleão Mendes de Almeida - cuja opinião não costumo levar em consideração, que fique claro - teria dito que a forma _president*a* _"chega a trazer um certo quê de pejorativo". Achei interessante essa colocação porque, de fato, já presenciei uma situação em que a palavra _parent*a* _foi utilizada com certa hostilidade para se referir a um desafeto. Esse mesmo falante em outras ocasiões diria _a minha parent*e*_; mas nesse caso, ao falar da parente de outra pessoa, disse _aquela sua parent*a*_, em tom sarcástico. No _post _46 também contei a história do Jô, que ao ser perguntado sobre o assunto, disse que só diria _gerent*a* _se a gerente em questão fosse feia. É como se o ridículo da palavra se transferisse para o indivíduo que se pretende ridicularizar.



Sim, mas na maioria dos casos os sarcasmos, bem como as injúrias, podem ser expressos até pelas palavras mais assépticas. Ponto é que exista o devido contexto, se lhes dê o tom adequado e que exista intenção. Quando digo _'Este grande homem, esta luminária da ciência... etc.'_ objectivamente estou a tecer um grande elogio, mas na prática quase de certeza que estou a tentar diminuir alguém. E o contrário também é verdade: _'Este sacaninha..._' pode não ser uma injúria e, pelo contrário, expressar um grande elogio. Lá porque alguém se lembra de usar '_presidenta' _em tom de gozo, não se segue que o termo seja pejorativo por si. E de qualquer maneira, as palavras ganham cargas injuriosas da mesma forma que as perdem. Estava a perguntar a mim mesmo, por exemplo, quando é que _'tunante_' (o membro de uma tuna, de uma orquestra estudantil), ganhou o sentido pejorativo de _vadio, velhaco, malandro, tratante _(ora pois, '_tratante_', nem de propósito, o que trata, o que negoceia, como se vê uma actividade altamente 'censurável'). Certamente quando o preconceito contra o estudante que se diverte se generalizou, como a história da cigarra e da formiga. Ou então  _'judiar' _ou '_judiaria_', outro preconceito. O termo _'deputado_' talvez devesse ser proibido, que já ouvi pessoas a darem ênfase às duas sílabas do meio para tirarem daí um efeito injuriante. A palavra _'coração_' entra em muitas cantigas soezes que tiram partido da primeira sílaba. E cá em Portugal, um dos expoentes do nosso cançonetismo tem uma canção muitíssimo popular cujo refrão é _'bacalhau quer alho'. _Que hei-de eu dizer mais? Pobre bacalhau.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Carfer, ninguém está dizendo que a palavra _president*a* _deveria ser proibida. O que se colocou é que, pelas razões já expostas por vários além de mim, *por enquanto* essa é uma variante ainda recebida com estranheza, de modo que o falante que optar por essa forma correrá o risco de soar artificial e, por que não?, ridículo. Alguém discorda disso?


----------



## Istriano

machadinho said:


> A vidente, a adolescente, a agente também soam ridículo.


 Você fala uma elefante ou uma elefanta?


----------



## Carfer

Ariel Knightly said:


> Carfer, ninguém está dizendo a palavra _president*a* _deveria ser proibida. O que se colocou é que, pelas razões já expostas por vários além de mim, *por enquanto* essa é uma variante ainda recebida com estranheza, de modo que o falante que optar por essa forma correrá o risco de soar artificial e, por que não?, ridículo. Alguém discorda disso?



Quando me referia a proibir, evidentemente exagerava. As palavras são das coisas mais difíceis de proibir, se não mesmo impossíveis, como todos sabemos.  
Quanto ao mais, devo dizer que pessoal e habitualmente uso '_a Presidente', _mas não porque tema qualquer ridículo ou receie que entendam que estou a ridicularizar. É porque sou velho e venho do tempo em que não havia '_presidentas_' e, mais que isso, e como deixei expresso mais atrás, porque entendo que idealmente _'presidente' _serve melhor um propósito de não discriminação (pois é, também eu tenho a minha '_agenda_', tal como quem usa_´presidenta'_ tem_)_. Mas também tenho uma experiência, já longa de muitos anos, em lidar com mulheres em lugares de '_presidente_' e não só li muitos documentos em que o termo era feminizado, como eu próprio hesitei muitas vezes em usá-lo, em consequência e à semelhança, aliás, do que me sucedeu com a palavra _'juíza_', que inicialmente evitava usar e que hoje já não me faz hesitar, de tão comum se tornou. Aliás, há cerca de três anos tive de instruir um processo disciplinar por injúrias escritas a uma senhora '_presidente_'. Sucede também que no texto incriminado estava várias vezes escarrapachado '_presidenta_', mas não era disso que a senhora se queixava, nem tampouco, mesmo extra-oficialmente, algum dia revelou alguma sensibilidade a tal tratamento. Queixava-se, isso sim, de lhe terem chamado '_vaca_' e outras coisas pouco simpáticas. Independentemente do desprendimento dela, também não me passou pela cabeça acusar pelo uso de _'presidenta_' nem sequer me incomodei a inquirir se haveria nele alguma intenção ofensiva. Tinha consciência de que não iria a lado nenhum e, bem pelo contrário, de que iria ridicularizar a acusação. 
Teremos, possivelmente, experiências diferentes. Não sei quantas mulheres presidentes há no Brasil (para além da Presidente da República, claro), mas aqui, onde nunca tivemos uma mulher na chefia do Estado, há muitas noutros cargos de poder com essa designação, especialmente na administração local. Admito que aqui ainda haja quem ache o termo estranho ou insólito, mas ridículo, não. E estou absolutamente convicto de que o tempo, mais breve do que longo, se encarregará de eliminar totalmente a estranheza. E, já agora, espero também que venham muitas mulheres '_presidentes_' e que, se for preciso chamar-lhes '_presidentas'_ para afirmarem a sua igualdade com os '_presidentes_', que o façam sem peias gramaticais nem se vejam atacadas, à falta de outras mais substanciais, com fundamento em questões de _lana caprina_. Cá por mim, acreditarei sempre que uma pequena entorse à gramática, que de mais a mais a vida se encarregará de ratificar, não há-de ser obstáculo para ajudar a acabar com injustiças e discriminações.


----------



## machadinho

Istriano said:


> Você fala uma elefante ou uma elefanta?


Digo uma elefanta. Sério, Istriano, acha _mesmo_ ridículo dizer a presidente? Aliás, sempre quis ser *linguisto, mas acabei *poeto.


----------



## Vanda

Acho que terei - de novo - que fechar este tópico por uns tempos. Vocês estão apelando ''de novo'' para o achômetro, para o que gostam ou não gostam, em vez de fazer uma discussão linguística, apoiada em história, evolução, estudos comparados, etc, tudo aquilo que dá embasamento às mudanças linguísticas. Ainda não estamos maduros para discutir diferenças e evolução linguística, né? Vamos descansar um pouco deste tópico até baixar a poeira.


----------



## Vanda

Voltando à carga, por causa do momento, a Rev Língua Portuguesa publicou uma continuação do assunto, e gosto das considerações -sem paixão - que o autor faz. Sou daqueles que são a favor com os argumentos pró existentes: os que eu já havia abordado, baseada no próprio artigo anterior, e os que eles acresceram agora. Como acho que vocês gostam de se atualizar como eu, aqui vai. 


> "Presidenta" parece sofrer outra ordem de influências. Embora as  variações sejam aceitas, o tipo de adoção de cada uma parece dividir  intuições e usos - não tanto no campo da morfologia, mas no da semântica  e até da ideologia. O professor Módolo concorda que a forma  "presidenta" é a preferida por quem a simbologia de uma mulher no poder é  fato relevante, talvez até orgulho. - Fica mais expressivo usar "presidenta", pois se trata da primeira brasileira no cargo - diz ele. [...]A mulher começa a ocupar cargos antes só masculinos. É preciso que se marque isso de alguma forma. A desinência  -a de feminino passa a cumprir esse papel.


AVISO DA MODERADORA: Se começarem a criar barraco, fecho de novo o fio sem explicação, mando o 1. aviso para os reincidentes sem dó nem piedade. E atenção para não se repetir...acho que vocês já disseram tudo o que quiseram nos posts anteriores.


----------



## marta12

Vanda said:


> Voltando à carga, por causa do momento, a Rev Língua Portuguesa publicou uma continuação do assunto, e gosto das considerações -sem paixão - que o autor faz. Sou daqueles que são a favor com os argumentos pró existentes: os que eu já havia abordado, baseada no próprio artigo anterior, e os que eles acresceram agora. Como acho que vocês gostam de se atualizar como eu, aqui vai.
> 
> AVISO DA MODERADORA: Se começarem a criar barraco, fecho de novo o fio sem explicação, mando o 1. aviso para os reincidentes sem dó nem piedade. E atenção para não se repetir...acho que vocês já disseram tudo o que quiseram nos posts anteriores.



tal e qual o que eu penso


----------



## xiskxisk

Como é sabido são as pessoas que fazem a língua (umas mais influentes que outras).

Neste caso limito-me a constatar que o comum é este tipo de palavras ter dois géneros. Não se ouve amanta, nem clienta, assistenta, concorrenta, adolescenta, pacienta, etc.

Pessoalmente, não digo a presidenta nem o presidento, digo o presidente e a presidente.


----------



## mexerica feliz

xiskxisk said:


> Como é sabido são as pessoas que fazem a língua (umas mais influentes que outras).
> 
> Neste caso limito-me a constatar que o comum é este tipo de palavras ter dois géneros. Não se ouve amanta, nem clienta, assistenta, concorrenta, adolescenta, pacienta, etc.
> 
> Pessoalmente, não digo a presidenta nem o presidento, digo o presidente e a presidente.



Mas se diz _infanta, almiranta, parenta _e em Portugal _ajudanta_.

*pre.si.den.te* (pre) adj. e s.m.(o)  


> Fem.: presidenta (pode ser usado, no entanto, a presidente).


(Grande dicionário Sacconi)




> Se quisesse seguir a lei com um rigor, digamos, ortodoxo para seus  hábitos, o brasileiro teria de oficialmente referir-se a Dilma Rousseff  como "presidenta". Sim, a lei federal 2.749, de 1956, do senador Mozart  Lago (1889-1974), determina o uso oficial da forma feminina para  designar cargos públicos ocupados por mulheres. Era letra morta. Até o  país escolher sua primeira mulher à Presidência da República.


http://revistalingua.uol.com.br/textos/62/presidente-ou-presidenta-248988-1.asp


----------



## gvergara

Só acrescentar que no Chile também se diz _la president*a* (Bachelette)._ Embora eu não goste nada disso, é o costume do meu povo, não adianta nadar contra a corrente. Acho bem curioso o fato de as pessoas (ao menos dos povos o fazem: o brasileiro e o chileno) terem uma tendência natural a utilizar o feminino presidenta, talvez o assunto deva ser discutido em termos sico-sociológicos antes que linguísticos.


----------



## xiskxisk

Não é obrigatório usar presidenta visto que a palavra *presidente é FEMININA* e masculina. _A presidente_ está correcto.

Até agora a maior parte dos cargos de presidente eram maioritariamente ocupados por pessoas do género masculino, podendo levar à tendência para se considerar como substantivo masculino. Mas corrija-se antes esse equívoco "machista", presidente É FEMININO também. Tal como cliente, doente, estudante, etc...

Em Português há o dentistA, o austronautA, o papA, o piratA, o pianistA, a soldado, o chefe, a chefe, a serpente, o elefante. Nem sempre a terminação -o determina que o substantivo é masculino nem a terminação -a determina que é feminino.


----------



## Vanda

A parenta.... xiskik, você leu o artigo todo que coloquei acima? Viu que gramáticos e professores se dividem? Viu que hoje é apenas uma escolha pessoal? Então você já disse qual é a sua e respeitamos sua escolha. Tudo o que você está dizendo já foi dito trilhões de vezes nos comentários anteriores.
 Portanto, todos nós, vamos manter o nível. Se têm comentários adicionais, bem-vindos; se for pra continuar as picuinhas pessoais vou fechar de novo o fio!


----------



## Alandria

Não tenho problemas com a palavra "presidenta". Embora prefira "presidente".


----------



## mexerica feliz

xiskxisk said:


> a chefe



Ouço mais _a chefa_.
Passar bem.


----------



## anaczz

Chefa, chefinha, já ouvi muito, mas também a chefe, minha chefe.


----------



## Nino83

Carfer said:


> digo 'a Senhora _Juiz/Juíza'_ (aqui a hesitação entre uma e outra forma ainda é grande, escrevo mais a primeira mas a boca foge-me mais para a segunda) e _'a Senhora Presidente'_ (sem qualquer hesitação).


 
Acho isso muito interessante. 
Como vocês percebem as palavras que perderam o "e" latino (como "juiz")? É mais comum e fácil, na vossa experiência, acrescentar um "a" nas palavras que não têm alguma vogal final que mudar o "e" final? 
Todavia noto que em espanhol e português há uma tendência maior para isso que em italiano (onde a maior parte das mulheres preferem ser chamadas "ministro", "segretario") e em francês (onde também a palavra por "professora"/"professoressa" é masculina). 
Acho muito estranho que em português se possa dizer "presidenta" e, pelo contrário, se continua dizer "a supermodelo", embora as mulheres sejam a maioria nessa profissão.


----------



## xiskxisk

Nino83 said:


> Acho isso muito interessante.
> Como vocês percebem as palavras que perderam o "e" latino (como "juiz")? É mais comum e fácil, na vossa experiência, acrescentar um "a" nas palavras que não têm alguma vogal final que mudar o "e" final?
> Todavia noto que em espanhol e português há uma tendência maior para isso que em italiano (onde a maior parte das mulheres preferem ser chamadas "ministro", "segretario") e em francês (onde também a palavra por "professora"/"professoressa" é masculina).
> Acho muito estranho que em português se possa dizer "presidenta" *e, pelo contrário, se continua dizer "a supermodelo", embora as mulheres sejam a maioria nessa profissão*.


Porque ao contrário da visão mais simplista que se possa ter da nossa língua, as palavras podem ser masculinas, femininas ou de ambos os género, e ainda assim ter qualquer uma das terminações -o, -a, -e, etc.

Modelo, dentista, chefe, presidente, etc, são substantivos de dois género. A existência de versões com terminação que permita fazer a discriminação exclusiva de um género, não mudam esse facto, não havendo impedimento de continuar a usar estas palavras para ambos os géneros.

Versão curta: modelo já é um substantivo feminino e masculino. No caso de modelo (e de muitos outros) a discriminação do género é feita através do artigo dispensando a flexão da terminação.


----------



## Nino83

Mas não é uma visão simplista. Todos sabemos que há sustantivos masculinos com o "a" (poeta, clima), femininos com o "o" (mano/mão, radio/rádio) e de dois géneros. 
O que me maravilha é que muitas mulheres pedem que se diga "presidenta" mas não "modela", ou seja, este fenómeno social (não a questão gramatical).


----------



## mexerica feliz

Nino83 said:


> Mas não é uma visão simplista. Todos sabemos que há sustantivos masculinos com o "a" (poeta, clima), femininos com o "o" (mano/mão, radio/rádio) e de dois géneros.
> O que me maravilha é que muitas mulheres pedem que se diga "presidenta" mas não "modela", ou seja, este fenómeno social (não a questão gramatical).



Talvez porque -_enta _tenha um ar do povo (falar_ a presidenta, a chefa_ é mais popular, mais leftista e menos _phynno _que falar_ a presidente, a chefe_).
Uma modelo nunca é populista e sim individualista (já viu uma modelo se identificando com as classes baixas, eu não..Giselle e Adriana Lima já nasceram ricas e com a bunda pra lua, não eram nenhumas faveladas morrendo de fome); _A presidente_ eu vejo só na imprensa direitista como a Veja.


----------



## Nino83

Portanto em Brasil é uma questão de "political correctness".


----------



## marta12

anaczz said:


> Chefa, chefinha, já ouvi muito, mas também a chefe, minha chefe.



... e também ouço a chefona


----------



## marta12

Nino83 said:


> Acho isso muito interessante.
> Como vocês percebem as palavras que perderam o "e" latino (como "juiz")? É mais comum e fácil, na vossa experiência, acrescentar um "a" nas palavras que não têm alguma vogal final que mudar o "e" final?
> Todavia noto que em espanhol e português há uma tendência maior para isso que em italiano (onde a maior parte das mulheres preferem ser chamadas "ministro", "segretario") e em francês (onde também a palavra por "professora"/"professoressa" é masculina).
> Acho muito estranho que em português se possa dizer "presidenta" e, pelo contrário, se continua dizer "a supermodelo", embora as mulheres sejam a maioria nessa profissão.


----------



## marta12

Acham que andam a tentar esconder o sol com a peneira 
O que está por trás da 'presidenta' não é uma questão gramatical por mais que tentem que seja.
O que está´a em causa é uma questão feminista e não no seu pior sentido.
A  maior parte das profissões, como já disse tantas e tantas vezes atrás,  éram só para homens e neste momento começam a ser tanto ou mais de  mulheres e daí a vontade de as passar para o feminino.

Modela não tem sentido por não soar bem. èÉuma explicação tãoválida como outra qualquer.
Desculpem os erros ortográficos se os houver. estou a ver muito mal e tenho uma dificuldade enorme em ler


----------



## xiskxisk

Nino83 said:


> Mas não é uma visão simplista. Todos sabemos que há sustantivos masculinos com o "a" (poeta, clima), femininos com o "o" (mano/mão, radio/rádio) e de dois géneros.
> O que me maravilha é que muitas mulheres pedem que se diga "presidenta" mas não "modela", ou seja, este fenómeno social (não a questão gramatical).


Nesse caso não há necessidade de ser modela por duas razões:

Primeiro modelo já é uma profissão inicialmente associada às mulheres, neste caso o que poderia acontecer era o inverso, os modelos masculinos quererem uma versão só masculina da palavra. Não sei bem como, talvez algo como modeloo.

Segundo, as versões exclusivamente femininas de alguns termos de duplo género costuma surgir para cargos importantes e em que não era comum haver mulheres a exercitá-los.



Nino83 said:


> Portanto em Brasil é uma questão de "political correctness".


Não é uma questão de ser politicamente correcto. É apenas uma questão ideológica.

Presidente - feminino ou masculino
Presidenta - feminino

Nenhuma das palavras é mais politicamente correcta que a outra, apenas são usadas de acordo com a ideologia de cada um. Uns preferem o termo neutro, outros o termo sexualizado.



marta12 said:


> Acham que andam a tentar esconder o sol com a peneira
> O que está por trás da 'presidenta' *não é uma questão gramatical* por mais que tentem que seja.
> O que está´a em causa é uma questão feminista e não no seu pior sentido.
> A maior parte das profissões, como já disse tantas e tantas vezes atrás, éram só para homens e neste momento começam a ser tanto ou mais de mulheres e *daí a vontade de as passar para o feminino*.
> 
> Modela não tem sentido por não soar bem. èÉuma explicação tãoválida como outra qualquer.
> Desculpem os erros ortográficos se os houver. estou a ver muito mal e tenho uma dificuldade enorme em ler


Pois de facto não é uma questão gramatical. Gramaticalmente presidente já é um termo feminino, e masculino.

Presidenta não é a versão feminina de presidente. É sim uma alternativa exclusivamente feminina de presidente.


----------



## Nino83

xiskxisk said:


> Nenhuma das palavras é mais politicamente correcta que a outra, apenas são usadas de acordo com a ideologia de cada um. Uns preferem o termo neutro, outros o termo sexualizado.



Mas em Brasil, como já disse mexerica, se alguém dissesse "a presidente", ele poderia ser considerado direitista.


----------



## Vanda

Até que não, Nino. Muitos o fazem por amor à tradição. Um conhecido entrevistador da tv brasileira faz questão de se dirigir a ela como ''presidente'' nas entrevistas em que ela participa. Cada caso é um caso. E todos estão corretos.


----------



## xiskxisk

Nem diria ser amor à tradição. Também foi inventado o termo estória, no sentido de narrativa ficcional, e no entanto mesmo conhecendo o termo, muitas vezes usa-se o termo história quando se podia usar estória, sem motivo algum. É mais a utilização da nova palavra que costuma ser feita por um motivo; por exemplo quando alguém me conta uma história que eu desconfio que não seja verdade, posso responder ironicamente "boa estória", para dar a entender que não acreditei na história.

No caso de presidente é a mesma coisa, posso usar presidente sem ser por nenhum motivo especial, mas posso usar presidenta para evidenciar o facto de ser uma mulher presidente.


----------



## Nino83

Vanda, vi há pouco uma intervista de Chico Pinheiro que também diz "a presidente". 
A senhora Rousseff disse também "eu vou te falar uma coisa, Bonner, eu sou presidente da república".


----------



## jonathantm92

Bastoune said:


> Olá !
> 
> No Brasil, tem duas candidatas, mulheres, pela presidência do país.  Atualmente estamos ouvindo muito a palavra "president*a* " para descrever uma mulher que seria chefe do governo brasileiro.
> 
> Porém, embora eu sei que a palavra "presidenta" existe em espanhol latinoamericano (mas não existe na Espanha), quero saber se a palavra "presidenta" em português é uma invenção brasileira ou se realmente existe na língua portuguesa.
> 
> Achava sempre que "presidente" seria uma palavra invariável, não é ?
> 
> 
> Obrigado pela ajuda de todo mundo.



Eu sinto muito por você ter tido dificuldade para descobrir neste forum se a palavra "president*a*" realmente existe em português. E a resposta é: Não existe!
De acordo com a gramatica do Português, palavras que são particípio ativo de um verbo, são unisexy! Ou seja, são escritas de maneira igual para homens ou para mulheres. Essa regra vale para todos os países que usam o português como língua oficial, assim como o Brasil...

Exemplos:

Estuda*nte *<-particípio ativo do verbo->Estudar
Pratica*nte*<-particípio ativo do verbo->Praticar
Preside*nte *<-particípio ativo do verbo->Presidir
Ajuda*nte* <-particípio ativo do verbo->Ajudar

Todos estes exemplos que eu citei acima com a terminação *nte *são unisexy! Por tanto é gramaticalmente errado muda-lo para feminino ou masculino. Por tanto, a palavra "president*a*" não existe! A mesma é usada apenas no Brasil como uma gíria(slang), e como toda gíria, é informal.


----------



## Vanda

Jonathan, você não leu tudo, né? Existe sim, desde  1899.


> *Consagrada*
> Linguistas de instituições como USP ponderam. Marcelo Módolo informa  que, embora pareça recente, "presidenta" é termo antigo. Ao menos desde o  dicionário de Cândido de Figueiredo (1899):
> "Presidenta, f. (neol.) mulher que preside; mulher de um presidente. (Fem. de presidente.)" >





> o brasileiro teria de oficialmente referir-se a Dilma Rousseff como  "presidenta". Sim, a lei federal 2.749, de 1956, do senador Mozart Lago  (1889-1974), determina o uso oficial da forma feminina para designar  cargos públicos ocupados por mulheres. Era letra morta. Até o país  escolher sua primeira mulher à Presidência da República.


http://revistalingua.uol.com.br/textos/62/presidente-ou-presidenta-248988-1.asp


Não deixe de ler desde o princípio, quando  já discutimos isso até o infinito.  Agora, preferir esta ou aquela é individual e do gosto; preferências, crenças não se discute. Não aqui, porque o pessoal apela. Não consegue ser imparcial e já tive de fechar esta discussão sei lá quantas vezes, porque não estamos sendo cientistas aqui, estamos sendo simpatizantes desta ou daquela ideologia.


----------



## Alandria

Vanda said:


> Jonathan, você não leu tudo, né? Existe sim, desde  1899.
> 
> 
> http://revistalingua.uol.com.br/textos/62/presidente-ou-presidenta-248988-1.asp
> 
> 
> Não deixe de ler desde o princípio, quando  já discutimos isso até o infinito.  Agora, preferir esta ou aquela é individual e do gosto; preferências, crenças não se discute. Não aqui, porque o pessoal apela. Não consegue ser imparcial e já tive de fechar esta discussão sei lá quantas vezes, porque não estamos sendo cientistas aqui, estamos sendo simpatizantes desta ou daquela ideologia.



A culpa de todos esses males TERRÍVEIS é apenas de uma pessoa só, e que eu combato com todas as forças de TODOS os universos e galáxias existentes.


----------

